# R Lee Emery: Therapist!



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2010)

Imagine how many people would be cured of their ills if they had *THIS* guy as their therapist? 
[yt]JhlWddAXSRA&[/yt]

You gotta LOVE that guy!


----------



## Drac (Jul 6, 2010)

Omg!!!! Lmfao!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2010)

:lfao: :bangahead:

There is a Denis Leary bit on his album no cure for cancer that is very much the same and hilarious. However I do not think the MT profanity filters would allow it


----------



## Big Don (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 6, 2010)

I only wish they had referred to him as a 'Drill Instructor' instead of a 'Drill Sergeant'.  Drill Sergeants are army.  However, a most excellent clip.  Ooh-Rah!


----------



## crushing (Jul 6, 2010)

FUNNY!!

Reminds me of a skit Bob Newhart did:

[yt]BYLMTvxOaeE[/yt]


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 6, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> :lfao: :bangahead:
> 
> There is a Denis Leary bit on his album no cure for cancer that is very much the same and hilarious. However I do not think the MT profanity filters would allow it



I was thinking the same thing.  One of my favorite bits.  As he ends that bit, _"Life sucks, get a helmet."_


----------



## Balrog (Aug 10, 2010)

Y'all know how Gunny Ermey got his start, don't you?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093058/trivia?tr0785825


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 10, 2010)

Balrog said:


> Y'all know how Gunny Ermey got his start, don't you?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093058/trivia?tr0785825


Either way he was the PERFECT choice. 

To this day I doubt that I'd last in the Marine Corps because I wouldn't be able to stop laughing irregardless of the number of push-ups, hours of KP duty and whatever else they may throw at me to get my head on straight. The man is hilarious. 

One of our occasional workers is currently in the Corps and he comes back with some HILARIOUS stories about the DI's and other encounters within his unit. 

One story he tells had us all cracking up for at least a half hour afterwards tapering down to chuckles and giggles. 
He talks about how in the Mess a sergeant decided to go off on him because he had a "cheesy grin on his face" when going to pick up his chow in line and getting a place to sit. He says that he was just thinking about something someone else had said that was funny. 
The sergeant came up to him nose to nose and asked him "what's so funny there scumbag!" and of course about 15 minutes later he refused to break and all the mess was guffawing because of the questions and answers session and the guy trying so hard not to crack a smile or laugh. Particularly on the repeated question: "Boy, do you know what the shocker is?"


----------



## Blindside (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw that one on Hulu the other day, it had my three year old running around the house repetitively yelling "ya jackwagon!"


----------

